# Intrepid Fox, Soho - closing down



## grimble (Sep 4, 2006)

Another London landmark bites the dust:

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/resta...tails/Last+orders+at+Soho+rock+pub/article.do

Where will the goths go now?


----------



## Madusa (Sep 4, 2006)

Theres a petition to save it.

http://www.gopetition.com/online/9488.html


----------



## Belushi (Sep 4, 2006)

Is there a petition supporting the demolition?


----------



## Madusa (Sep 4, 2006)

...AND we have a comedian!


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Sep 4, 2006)

grimble said:
			
		

> Where will the goths go now?



The hairdressers, followed by Moss Bros?

Seriosuly that place is as wanky and elitest as any posh club type place, went in there a few weeks ago, I wander in just fine (I dont look like a goth, but I was probably wearing combats and cons) but my mate gets stopped and gets told he cant come in.  his crime?  wearing a white shirt, some pressed trousers and polished shoes.

wankers.  glad their trade is down and they are being shut.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Sep 4, 2006)

that place is so shite...

if you're into that kinda hang out, you still have th kro-bar/garlic and salt (those places are proper lax unlike shitty intrepid fox).

london's true landmark was 'the dive bar' on gerrard street. that place use to play all my favourite old jazz records...


----------



## Madusa (Sep 4, 2006)

Ive met Edith Bowman in krobar. 

Garlic and Shots is too small. Grrr.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Sep 4, 2006)

Madusa said:
			
		

> Ive met Edith Bowman in krobar.
> 
> Garlic and Shots is too small. Grrr.



edith! man, i'm never gonna go in the krobar ever!

yeah...garlic and shots thats the one. i don't mind that place - the people in there are chilled when most bars in soho have wanky dress codes.

as for too small? 

you've obviously not been to the tuscan irish bar by soho square (unsure if that's the real name) that looks like someone's front living room...best pub that.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 4, 2006)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> edith! man, i'm never gonna go in the krobar ever!
> 
> yeah...garlic and shots thats the one. i don't mind that place - the people in there are chilled when most bars in soho have wanky dress codes.
> 
> ...



Garlic and Shots' food is also gorgeous 

You'll want to get a cab home again, though, with the windows open.


----------



## maximilian ping (Sep 4, 2006)

i think its disgusting they are going to close this and Astoria down. they are part of London's history. same as Marquee etc. its the march of the All Bar One generation. aaaaaaaaaaagh


----------



## Mapped (Sep 4, 2006)

I don't know the Intrepid Fox, so it doesn't bother me all that much...my gf said it is "scary" whatever that means and I've taken her to some rough places....Probably just got gothphobia.

The Astoria business is a disgrace  it is a great venue IMHO, and I went to my first ever London gig there

Save the Astoria Petition


----------



## colacubes (Sep 4, 2006)

maximilian ping said:
			
		

> i think its disgusting they are going to close this and Astoria down. they are part of London's history. same as Marquee etc. its the march of the All Bar One generation. aaaaaaaaaaagh





The beer in the Intrepid Fox was weak shite, it was full of slightly scary people, and the music policy was a bit too hardcore even for my dubious taste but I still have soft spot in my heart for the old girl  

Not happy about this at all


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Sep 4, 2006)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> edith! man, i'm never gonna go in the krobar ever!
> 
> yeah...garlic and shots thats the one. i don't mind that place - the people in there are chilled when most bars in soho have wanky dress codes.
> 
> ...



toucan.  unless they became an italian bar in the couple of weeks since I was last there


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 4, 2006)

they have been going to close the fox forever also the planning applicaitons haven't gone through for change of useage so it's likely to reopen as a trendy wine bar....


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2006)

grimble said:
			
		

> Another London landmark bites the dust:


Fuck - that's one of the very few old school rock dives left in the centre of London (along with Garlic and Shots nearby)


----------



## magneze (Sep 4, 2006)

ivebeenhigh said:
			
		

> The hairdressers, followed by Moss Bros?
> 
> Seriosuly that place is as wanky and elitest as any posh club type place, went in there a few weeks ago, I wander in just fine (I dont look like a goth, but I was probably wearing combats and cons) but my mate gets stopped and gets told he cant come in.  his crime?  wearing a white shirt, some pressed trousers and polished shoes.
> 
> wankers.  glad their trade is down and they are being shut.


Yep, I've been treated appallingly in there too, haven't been back since. I clearly didn't look "rawk" enough for them. Twats.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 4, 2006)

Hasn't this nearly closed many times before? 

I used to go there a lot about seven or eight years ago. I think I liked one of the bar ladies. I nearly got somewhere too!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 4, 2006)

ivebeenhigh said:
			
		

> The hairdressers, followed by Moss Bros?
> 
> Seriosuly that place is as wanky and elitest as any posh club type place, went in there a few weeks ago, I wander in just fine (I dont look like a goth, but I was probably wearing combats and cons) but my mate gets stopped and gets told he cant come in.  his crime?  wearing a white shirt, some pressed trousers and polished shoes.
> 
> wankers.  glad their trade is down and they are being shut.



Thats a shame, I used to see quite a few suits in there.


----------



## sonik (Sep 4, 2006)

Even though i never really had a good time in there and enjoy Garlic and Shots much more it sicks to see such a legendary London landmark go.


----------



## LDR (Sep 4, 2006)

Magneze said:
			
		

> Yep, I've been treated appallingly in there too, haven't been back since. I clearly didn't look "rawk" enough for them. Twats.


I've never had any trouble and I used to be a there a fair bit in the late 90's.  I would go in after work; suit and tie.  I did have long hair and would sing along to most of the music. 

I'm sad it's going.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 4, 2006)

maximilian ping said:
			
		

> i think its disgusting they are going to close this and Astoria down. they are part of London's history. same as Marquee etc. its the march of the All Bar One generation. aaaaaaaaaaagh



Innit.  It is named after Charles James Fox, perhaps the greatest ever British politician.  Presumably it dates from his era--the late eighteenth century.  To demolish it would be a crime.


----------



## Nixon (Sep 4, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Fuck - that's one of the very few old school rock dives left in the centre of London (along with Garlic and Shots nearby)



Exactly.I drink there about 2-3 times a week.That's so so shite  

I don't always go in there looking my usual punk self,but it depends on where i've been that day.Whenever my dad want's to have some sort of heart to heart we always meet there and we just chat up the bar maids  

He looks like any average joe and we've met in there at least 5-6 times when he's been wearing his standard boring clothes (orange polo and jeans   ).I've never seen anyone get kicked out there for not "rawk" looking rock enough.

Im gutted about that


----------



## magneze (Sep 4, 2006)

Hmmm, maybe we were just unlucky one night. They could probably smell the techno on me or something ...


----------



## onemonkey (Sep 4, 2006)

hmm.. I haven't been surrounded by metallers and goffs since we got back from sziget

so anyone fancy an urban trip?


----------



## Madusa (Sep 4, 2006)

Me! me! me! That'll be tres cool!


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 4, 2006)

onemonkey said:
			
		

> hmm.. I haven't been surrounded by metallers and goffs since we got back from sziget
> 
> so anyone fancy an urban trip?


i'd be up for this, if it wasn't a school night, natch.


----------



## nadia (Sep 4, 2006)

It was ok about 12-15 years ago but its become more and more of a naff tourist attraction. Did see someone jump out of the first floor window in there once. to be honest my rock pub of choice is now the crobar. The astoria isn't that wonderful though (hasn't that supposed to have been on the verge of closing down for years), however turning the old marquee into a bloody wetherspoons still fills me with rage


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 4, 2006)

I love the Fox, me - I've been in besuited and not. One of the friendliest, politest and least tossy crowds of pubs around there, I always thought. Haven't been back for a while but I shall have to do so.


----------



## onemonkey (Sep 4, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> i'd be up for this, if it wasn't a school night, natch.


very rock'n'roll


----------



## A Dashing Blade (Sep 4, 2006)

nadia said:
			
		

> . . . however turning the old marquee into a bloody wetherspoons still fills me with rage



Ahem, the "old" marquee??
Shurly shome mishtake?


----------



## Mapped (Sep 4, 2006)

onemonkey said:
			
		

> hmm.. I haven't been surrounded by metallers and goffs since we got back from sziget



I take it you spent a lot of time at the HammerWorld tent then? That place was goth central. It's  no wonder the Hungarian army set up a machine gun nest outside it


----------



## onemonkey (Sep 4, 2006)

All the best bands were in HammerWorld  and a lot of the worst ones


----------



## Mapped (Sep 4, 2006)

onemonkey said:
			
		

> All the best bands were in HammerWorld  and a lot of the worst ones



I ventured in once and it was shocking 80's hair metal, I couldn't persuade my gf to go back in all week. 

I spent a lot of time down the world music/roma/wan2 and saw some great stuff. The covers band tent was a laugh as well, I saw the best G'n'R cover band ever in there! Faux Hungarian Axl in his tight white jockeys and big boots  

Apologies for the derail


----------



## LDR (Sep 5, 2006)

N1 Buoy said:
			
		

> The covers band tent was a laugh as well, I saw the best G'n'R cover band ever in there! Faux Hungarian Axl in his tight white jockeys and big boots  l


Which one was it?  We saw two.  Hollywood Rose who were crap and Dust n' Bones who were brilliant.

I'm up for a night at the Fox.  It's been too long.


----------



## Mapped (Sep 5, 2006)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> Which one was it?  We saw two.  Hollywood Rose who were crap and Dust n' Bones who were brilliant.
> 
> I'm up for a night at the Fox.  It's been too long.



We saw Dust n' Bones and they were great...If you closed your eyes it could have been the real thing. They were health concious as well: "Slash" and "Duff" never lit that fag once  .


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 5, 2006)

ivebeenhigh said:
			
		

> The hairdressers, followed by Moss Bros?
> 
> Seriosuly that place is as wanky and elitest as any posh club type place, went in there a few weeks ago, I wander in just fine (I dont look like a goth, but I was probably wearing combats and cons) but my mate gets stopped and gets told he cant come in.  his crime?  wearing a white shirt, some pressed trousers and polished shoes.
> 
> wankers.  glad their trade is down and they are being shut.


hmm  let's look at the first comment goths should go to the hiar dressers and then moss bross but they wouldn't let you into their unkept and messy pub on the gorunds that thye have had considerable problems with twats over the years and very protective of their regulars, over some twat who'd tell em to dress proper and get a haircut... 

funny that... i think that the wanker is else where...


----------



## nadia (Sep 5, 2006)

I meant the old marquee not the old old marquee just to clarify things


----------



## onemonkey (Sep 5, 2006)

so when are we going? 

next wednesday (13th) looks good to me..


(3,255 people on the petition  )


----------



## bluestreak (Sep 5, 2006)

nipsla said:
			
		

> The beer in the Intrepid Fox was weak shite, it was full of slightly scary people, and the music policy was a bit too hardcore even for my dubious taste but I still have soft spot in my heart for the old girl
> 
> Not happy about this at all



that was kind of my take on it.   although for scary substitute annoying scene wankers who judge you by your clothes.  haven't been in years but somehow losing it seems a bit wrong.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 5, 2006)

Won't somebody think of the building!

Surely that would be a listed building in any other town but London where they still have a few similar ones left?

Also £53 million for 21 pubs in London is not very much money.  It looks to me like asset-stripping my Mitchell and Butlers.  Their accountants just want them to hit a certain target by the end of the next financial year and selling off pubs to property speculators is the way they have gone.  

It is another case of knowing the price of everything but the value of nothing.


----------



## onemonkey (Sep 6, 2006)

Going there this evening.. but not sure they'll let me in wearing my Beatles t-shirt


----------



## girasol (Sep 6, 2006)

Magneze said:
			
		

> Yep, I've been treated appallingly in there too, haven't been back since. I clearly didn't look "rawk" enough for them. Twats.



I thought you had a good time when we went there


----------



## magneze (Sep 6, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> I thought you had a good time when we went there


Not the last time ... you ended up throwing rizlas and empty tobacco packets at the barmaid! 

The times before were good though!  As I said, probably got a bad night last time ...


----------



## girasol (Sep 6, 2006)

I completely forgot about that, and you're right!  

She was awful, she was


----------



## Blagsta (Sep 10, 2006)

Shame.  I used to go in there a bit in the late 80's.


----------



## Sunray (Sep 11, 2006)

onemonkey said:
			
		

> hmm.. I haven't been surrounded by metallers and goffs since we got back from sziget
> 
> so anyone fancy an urban trip?



I would as its a pub with character, unfortunately its in Soho, which I really don't like*.



*read 'I fucking hate the dirty, smelly, overcrowded, over priced shit hole that they call the West End'


----------



## LDR (Sep 11, 2006)

onemonkey said:
			
		

> so when are we going?
> 
> next wednesday (13th) looks good to me..


That's not really a good night for me as it's my wedding anniversary that day.  Having said that there is no harm in asking my Good Lady Wife.


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 11, 2006)

i went last week to say goodbye. don't bank on being able to get a table, it's rammed with people with the same idea, and people taking photos and stuff, it was a bit depressing. s'alright standing outside tho, but then you might as well just go to a shop first for cans.


----------



## Mapped (Sep 11, 2006)

Get there early folks

A mate of mine went on Saturday to say goodbye and it was so packed they weren't letting anyone else in. She ended up having a night out in our living room instead.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 11, 2006)

grimble said:
			
		

> Where will the goths go now?



They can hang out with all the other pretentious wankers in that pub in Camden surely?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 14, 2006)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> london's true landmark was 'the dive bar' on gerrard street. that place use to play all my favourite old jazz records...



Yes, that was a great little place.   One of the few central nodnol places worth going to.


----------



## Reno (Sep 14, 2006)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> london's true landmark was 'the dive bar' on gerrard street. that place use to play all my favourite old jazz records...




That was my favourite Soho watering hole ever since the mid-80's. I'm still sad everytime I walk past where the Dive Bar used to be.


----------



## bromley (Sep 14, 2006)

bluestreak said:
			
		

> that was kind of my take on it.   although for scary substitute annoying scene wankers who judge you by your clothes.  haven't been in years but somehow losing it seems a bit wrong.


The ironic thing is the Fox had a dress code, therefore judged people by what they are wearing. So much for the be yourself ethos of rock. I don't see how I can't enjoy metal in a polo shirt or how an earlier poster's friend couldn't in a white t-shirt and polished shoes.

The fox was a prentious central london pub, good riddens!


----------



## editor (Nov 5, 2006)

It's all boarded up now 







Feature

When I get a moment I'll see if I can dig out any photos from inside the pub back in the day when I used to go drinking there with the Quireboys.

Next 'Lost London' feature: Gossips.


----------



## lang rabbie (Nov 5, 2006)

Please tell me there's no truth in the suggestion that the Fox's management are moving to the Angel on St Giles High St.

I really don't want seventeen year old goths spoiling my beer in one of the last un-baahified places in the West End  ...


----------



## netbob (Nov 5, 2006)

beer was crap, but I still loved the place. 

Randomly I think my dad said he used deliver sandwiches there in the 60's.


----------



## duvel (Nov 6, 2006)

....argh, i'm about two months too late (teach me for travelling too much).

I loved this place....was one of the first establishments i'd go to when i arrived in London.


----------

